# Favorite TV Special



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's your favorite Halloween-themed TV Special?

Mine will no doubt always be "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown." It just brings me back to being a kid every time I watch it.

It even spawned some great classic lines.

"I got a rock."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Legend of Sleepy Hollow, with Jeff Goldblum as Ichabod Crane. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown* is also my favorite. This timeless classic is right up there with the Yuletide specials like *A Charlie Brown Christmas, How the Grinch Stole Christmas* and *Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer.*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey now... we don't talk about _that_ holiday here.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Charlie Brown. And Bradbury's "The Halloween Tree".


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

There was this Halloween special I saw once, I can't remember the names of ANY of the Halloween specials I saw when I was a kid. But this had a very distinctive style to it, it looked like Bill Melendez's Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe / Yellow Submarine. It was animated, had teens or really tall pre-teens, in a house, and it had ghosts in it or something, but they were having some kind of party. And everything was trippy, all the people had like bellbottoms and all the girls had long hair. I can't for the life of me remember any of the other Halloween specials as a kid.

Other than that, and of course the excellent Great Pumpkin and Garfield's Halloween specials, and I'm also a big fan of all the Roseanne Halloween specials, my very favorite special was the Raggedy Ann and Andy one where they teach grouchy old Aunt Agatha to love Halloween again.


----------

